# Film Count is UP



## webestang64 (Jul 1, 2016)

Just an FYI, my BW Lab side business is doing better.
Film roll count for "new rolls shot" has gone up this year. 
"Old rolls found in a camera" account for a extra 1-3 per month.

My average roll count for 2012-2015 was a steady 20 rolls a month (good month as high as 40).

So far this year it is hovering at 35 rolls developed per month.

Good to know peeps are shooting more film........and of course bringing there film to me for development.  

On a further note, only printing anyone wants in the wet is contact sheets. I might average 6-10 per month. 95% are scanned to CD.


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 2, 2016)

July largest monthly count so far with 46 rolls.  

Although another lab closed here in St. Louis. Moment of silence please.....


----------



## Dave442 (Aug 2, 2016)

Interesting that you had the uptick. Not surprised about another lab closing.


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 3, 2016)

The lab that closed and the fact that Walgreens does not give you your negatives back has given me more film to process. I know here at work those 2 things have increased our C-41 print film roll count as well.


----------

